# [Nocturna] (Si posta tra le 22:00 e le 06:00)



## UltimoSangre (26 Ottobre 2012)

C'era un topic simile,
credo.

Però sarebbe bello che questo topic fosse alimentato solo durante la notte,
per tentare di dare un seguito al titolo.

Quindi, si posta solo, per appunto, di notte, con orario da turnista di fonderia.

Argomento:
Non lo so.

Potrei rendervi partecipi della solenne litigata appena intercorsa,
oppure si può parlare del sempre buon vecchio sesso,
oppure di ricordi, o di politica o di quel cavolo che vi pare.

Che Nocturna abbia inizio.



Io intanto vado a farmi un tè, sperando che mi calmi un attimo.
Sigarette credo che sia meglio che inizi ad allontanarmici.

Mi sembra di aver sentito dal th che le vogliono aumentare di 0,8 cents al pacchetto.

Ok.

Mi pianterò una pianta di marijuana come da ragazzino.

Avete mai fumato maria?
A me prendeva molto male, mi rendeva decisamente triste & depresso.

Era decisamente straniante, perchè mentre i miei amici si sbellicavano tra le chimiche risate,
io mi incupivo in una specie di eclissi.

Magari le mie sinapsi erano più consone all'Hascisc.

Non so neanche più se sia corretto scriverlo così.


----------



## Simy (26 Ottobre 2012)

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## UltimoSangre (26 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Piove ancora da quelle lande?
Qui tra un pò gireranno i cavallucci marini per strada.


----------



## Tebe (26 Ottobre 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> C'era un topic simile,
> credo.
> 
> Però sarebbe bello che questo topic fosse alimentato solo durante la notte,
> ...



Niente maria per me. Brutto effetto. Mi rende iper attiva e non ne ho certo bisogno.
Ascisc D) tutta la vita.
Voglio essere cremata insieme e un chilo di fumo


l'avete visto l'erba di Grace?

Adorabile quel film


----------



## UltimoSangre (26 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Niente maria per me. Brutto effetto. Mi rende iper attiva e non ne ho certo bisogno.
> Ascisc D) tutta la vita.
> Voglio essere cremata insieme e un chilo di fumo
> 
> ...


Ma sai che non l'ho visto?
Anche a me piaceva l'assiss D)

Però quello che gira adesso mi fa paura, sinceramente.


----------



## free (26 Ottobre 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Ma sai che non l'ho visto?
> Anche a me piaceva l'assiss D)
> 
> *Però quello che gira adesso mi fa paura*, sinceramente.



è muortale?

ma proprio stasera dovevi iniziare? tra un po' te lo chiudono, non hai letto l'avviso??:rotfl:
Causa aggiornamento server il servizio resta chiuso fra mezzanotte e circa le 1.00

:inlove:


----------



## free (26 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Niente maria per me. Brutto effetto. Mi rende iper attiva e non ne ho certo bisogno.
> Ascisc D) tutta la vita.
> Voglio essere cremata insieme e un chilo di fumo
> 
> ...



gran film!

comunque, maria nostrana


----------



## lunaiena (26 Ottobre 2012)

bhè allora se è mortale ...
vado rollarmi un pò di camo...


----------



## demoralizio (26 Ottobre 2012)

W la ganja, evviva evviva... pero senza ammoniaca o roba del genere.

La figata/fregatura è che amplifica il tuo stato d'animo...


----------



## UltimoSangre (26 Ottobre 2012)

free ha detto:


> è muortale?
> 
> ma proprio stasera dovevi iniziare? tra un po' te lo chiudono, non hai letto l'avviso??:rotfl:
> Causa aggiornamento server il servizio resta chiuso fra mezzanotte e circa le 1.00
> ...


Tesoro non sapevo che fare,
e poi tra la mezzanotte e l'una si può....  :inlove:

Beh la schifezza che gira adesso (si dice) 
abbia una quantità di THC 10 volte superiore a quella che si trovava una decina di anni fa.

Per facilitare il passaggio alle droghe pesanti.


----------



## UltimoSangre (26 Ottobre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> W la ganja, evviva evviva... pero senza ammoniaca o roba del genere.
> 
> La figata/fregatura è che amplifica il tuo stato d'animo...



Eh, mi sa che bisogna piantarsela se la si vuole senza schifezze.


----------



## UltimoSangre (26 Ottobre 2012)

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## free (26 Ottobre 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Tesoro non sapevo che fare,
> e poi tra la mezzanotte e l'una si può....  :inlove:
> 
> Beh la schifezza che gira adesso (si dice)
> ...



vero, è diventata quasi droga pesante
allora meglio la maria del lago o del ticino, a questo punto

ciao caro esco
ma torno per la mezzanotte e l'una...:inlove:


----------



## UltimoSangre (26 Ottobre 2012)

free ha detto:


> vero, è diventata quasi droga pesante
> allora meglio la maria del lago o del ticino, a questo punto
> 
> ciao caro esco
> ma torno per la mezzanotte e l'una...:inlove:


ok ti aspetto :inlove:


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Ottobre 2012)

ma che bella idea. Attenti che a mezzanotte il forum si trasforma in zucca, noi in topolini e Lothar ci si mangia!


----------



## Simy (27 Ottobre 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Piove ancora da quelle lande?
> Qui tra un pò gireranno i cavallucci marini per strada.


si :unhappy:


----------



## UltimoSangre (27 Ottobre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma che bella idea. Attenti che a mezzanotte il forum si trasforma in zucca, noi in topolini e Lothar ci si mangia!


Mah, io voglio essere un bel ratto.

:zizi:


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Ottobre 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Ma sai che non l'ho visto?
> Anche a me piaceva l'assiss D)
> 
> Però quello che gira adesso mi fa paura, sinceramente.


devi vederlo. Devi. E' delizioso.

sul resto non so di cosa tu stia parlando


----------



## Tebe (27 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> devi vederlo. Devi. E' delizioso.
> 
> sul resto non so di cosa tu stia parlando


sono io quella sopra


----------



## perplesso (27 Ottobre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Niente maria per me. Brutto effetto. Mi rende iper attiva e non ne ho certo bisogno.
> Ascisc D) tutta la vita.
> Voglio essere cremata insieme e un chilo di fumo
> 
> ...


niente fumo,solo coltivazione


----------



## UltimoSangre (27 Ottobre 2012)

*R: [Nocturna] (Si posta tra le 22:00 e le 06:00)*



Tebe ha detto:


> sono io quella sopra


In effetti, mi chiedevo chi ha fosse


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (28 Ottobre 2012)

Ooooooppppsssss....
Volevo partecipare alla discussione ma sono le 06.09 quindi sono fuori fascia. Mi ritiro con le pive nel sacco ma non prima di salutare tutti e toccacciare un pò ovunque e con insistenza le ragazze. Buona domenica piovosa a tutti!!! :0)


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (28 Ottobre 2012)

....e magari sarebbe il caso di aggiornare l'ora forumiana.....


----------



## Nocciola (28 Ottobre 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Ooooooppppsssss....
> Volevo partecipare alla discussione ma sono le 06.09 quindi sono fuori fascia. Mi ritiro con le pive nel sacco ma non prima di salutare tutti e toccacciare un pò ovunque e con insistenza le ragazze. Buona domenica piovosa a tutti!!! :0)


Fuori orario anch'io ma non posso rinunciare alla toccacciata insistente....


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (28 Ottobre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Fuori orario anch'io ma non posso rinunciare alla toccacciata insistente....


Non ti smentisci mai :0)Buongiorno!


----------



## Nocciola (28 Ottobre 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Non ti smentisci mai :0)Buongiorno!


... Sai che non so resisterti


----------



## Nocciola (29 Ottobre 2012)

Attacco di panico forte.... Che palle. Erano settimane che non ne avevo uno. Stavo chiaccherando con un amico e il panico  é esploso...mollato tutto di corsa. La paura che ti assale, solo chi l'ha provato puó capire e il bisogno di scappare. 
Scrivo qui così sposto il pensiero e sento che l'aria arriva nei polmoni.... E fra un po spero di riuscire ad addormentarmi....


----------



## UltimoSangre (29 Ottobre 2012)

*R: [Nocturna] (Si posta tra le 22:00 e le 06:00)*

attacchi  di panico li ho avuti quando avevo 16 anni poi per fortuna crescendo si sono smorzati...  sono anni che non ne ho più. 

comunque....  sto guardando le immagini dell'uragano in america. 
decisamente  impressionante. 
Non vorrei essere li.


----------



## Simy (30 Ottobre 2012)

ho sonno....


----------



## Nausicaa (30 Ottobre 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> attacchi  di panico li ho avuti quando avevo 16 anni poi per fortuna crescendo si sono smorzati...  sono anni che non ne ho più.
> 
> comunque....  sto guardando le immagini dell'uragano in america.
> decisamente  impressionante.
> Non vorrei essere li.



ho un amico là.


----------



## ToyGirl (30 Ottobre 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Mi pianterò una pianta di marijuana come da ragazzino.
> 
> Avete mai fumato maria?
> A me prendeva molto male, mi rendeva decisamente triste & depresso.
> ...


A me piace l'hashish, la maria la trovo un po' troppo... leggera.

Poi magari è la qualità che ho fumato io che era così.

Preferisco l'alcool per stordirmi un po'. Ogni droga leggera è un'incognita, non sai mai che effetto può avere.

Ho provato una qualità di cioccolato e mi faceva venire solo la tachicardia e mi acuiva i sensi.
Ho provato un'altra qualità e mi faceva attizzare... come se non avessi già la libido fin troppo alta... 

E' un po' come le sigarette, bisognerebbe sceglierne un tipo e fumare solo quello.


----------



## free (31 Ottobre 2012)

ma dove sei Ultimo Sangre?
il 3d è vuoto senza te:inlove:


----------



## Tebina (31 Ottobre 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma dove sei Ultimo Sangre?
> il 3d è vuoto senza te:inlove:




non per mettere zizzania ma  l'ho visto broccolare pesantemente la piscina di Circe...














Nego tutto


----------



## free (31 Ottobre 2012)

Tebina ha detto:


> non per mettere zizzania ma  l'ho visto broccolare pesantemente la piscina di Circe...
> 
> 
> Nego tutto



mi è venuto il desiderio di segnalarti come post pettegolo


----------



## passante (2 Novembre 2012)

ore 02.22 ... stasera ho preso un "decaffeinato".... decaffeinato stacippa


----------



## dammi un nome (8 Novembre 2012)

:blank:


----------



## lunaiena (9 Novembre 2012)

Alla fine della giornata davvero non molto conta. Alla fine della giornata, se hai sorriso più di quanto ti sei incazzato, se hai riso più di quanto hai pianto, se hai detto alla tua famiglia e ai tuoi amici che li ami, se ti sei divertito parecchio facendo quello che fai per vivere, allora è stata una buona giornata.


----------



## contepinceton (9 Novembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Alla fine della giornata davvero non molto conta. Alla fine della giornata, se hai sorriso più di quanto ti sei incazzato, se hai riso più di quanto hai pianto, se hai detto alla tua famiglia e ai tuoi amici che li ami, se ti sei divertito parecchio facendo quello che fai per vivere, allora è stata una buona giornata.


e se le maestre han sparato...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lunaiena (9 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> e se le maestre han sparato...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Non l'ho capita...
ma sarà l'ora tarda il sonno e ancora il finir di lavorare ....


----------



## contepinceton (9 Novembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Non l'ho capita...
> ma sarà l'ora tarda il sonno e ancora il finir di lavorare ....


Beh oggi hanno sparato a Lothar no?

E lui aveva l'andrenalina a mille no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## ToyGirl (9 Novembre 2012)

Ah, questo è l'orario in cui mi piacerebbe vivere di più!


----------



## dammi un nome (9 Novembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> e se le maestre han sparato...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:





e i ciucci hanno ragliato:dance:


----------



## Simy (9 Novembre 2012)

un salutino....e vado a nanna che è tardi


----------



## Quibbelqurz (9 Novembre 2012)

ankio


----------



## dammi un nome (10 Novembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> e i ciucci hanno ragliato:dance:




ps. che poi, a dirla tutta qui di Maestri ne vedo solo uno:mrgreen:

quindi piantala di usare quel termine, per favore svilisce te prima di tutto che non sai nemmeno cosa sia essere un discente in certe materie.


----------



## Non Registrato (10 Novembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> e i ciucci hanno ragliato:dance:


e le stronze leccaculo hanno scritto


----------



## UltimoSangre (24 Novembre 2012)

*R: [Nocturna] (Si posta tra le 22:00 e le 06:00)*

Io sono io.


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (24 Novembre 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Io sono io.


Ne sei sicuro?


----------



## UltimoSangre (24 Novembre 2012)

*R: [Nocturna] (Si posta tra le 22:00 e le 06:00)*



Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Ne sei sicuro?


in effetti no.


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (24 Novembre 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> in effetti no.


Sai, a volte uno si fa delle convinzioni e poi........
A me è capitato a volte di scoprire che non ero io. Per fortuna è capitato in momenti che già non ne ero poi così convinto. Quantomento la speranza era di essere qualcun altro, quindi in definitiva non sono rimasto così deluso.


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (24 Novembre 2012)

Di solito comunque capita che sei convinto di essere un altro e poi scopri di essere te. Li son cazzi.


----------



## geko (25 Novembre 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> *Io sono io.*





UltimoSangre ha detto:


> *in effetti no.*





Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> *Sai, a volte uno si fa delle convinzioni e poi........
> A me è capitato a volte di scoprire che non ero io. Per fortuna è capitato in momenti che già non ne ero poi così convinto. Quantomento la speranza era di essere qualcun altro, quindi in definitiva non sono rimasto così deluso.*





Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> *Di solito comunque capita che sei convinto di essere un altro e poi scopri di essere te. Li son cazzi*



Ah, dunque è questo il thread dei disturbati. 


C’era una volta un tale di nome Harry, detto il “lupo della steppa”. Camminava con due gam­be, portava abiti ed era un uomo, ma, a rigore, era un lupo. Aveva imparato parecchio di quel che pos­sono imparare gli uomini dotati d’intelligenza, ed era uomo piuttosto savio. Ma una cosa non aveva im­parato: a essere contento di sé e della sua vita. Non ci riusciva, era un uomo scontento. Ciò dipendeva pro­babilmente dal fatto che in fondo al cuore sapeva (o credeva di sapere) di non essere veramente un uomo, ma un lupo venuto dalla steppa. I saggi potranno di­scutere se sia stato veramente un lupo e una volta, forse prima della nascita, sia stato tramutato per in­cantesimo da lupo in uomo, oppure sia nato uomo ma con un’anima di lupo, o se magari questa persuasione, di essere veramente un lupo, sia stata una sua fissa­zione o malattia. Potrebbe darsi, per esempio, che co­stui sia stato nella fanciullezza stregato e indomabile e disordinato, e che i suoi educatori abbiano cercato di ammazzare la bestia che aveva dentro e proprio in questo modo abbiano suscitato in lui la fantasia e la credenza di essere effettivamente una bestia, con so­pra soltanto una leggera crosta di educazione e di uma­nità. Su questo argomento si potrebbe discorrere a lungo e in modo divertente e scrivere magari dei libri; ma poco servirebbe al lupo della steppa, poiché per lui era indifferente che il lupo fosse entrato in lui per magia o fosse soltanto una fantasia della mente. Quello che ne potevano pensare gli altri o anche lui stesso non aveva per lui alcun valore, non bastava a cavargli di dentro il lupo.

Il lupo della steppa dunque aveva due nature, una umana e una lupina: questa era la sua sorte e può ben darsi che questa sorte non sia poi né speciale ne rara. Si son già visti, dicono, uomini che avevano molto del cane o della volpe, del pesce o del serpente, senza che per questo incontrassero particolari difficoltà nella vita. Vuol dire che in costoro l’uomo e la volpe, l’uomo e il pesce vivevano insieme, e nessuno faceva del male all’altro, anzi l’uno aiutava l’altro, e in certi uomini che hanno fatto strada e sono invidiati era stata la volpe o la scimmia piuttosto che l’uomo a fare la loro fortuna. Sono cose che tutti sanno. Per Harry invece le cose stavano diversamente: in lui l’uomo e il lupo non erano appaiati e meno ancora si aiutavano a vicenda; al contrario, vivevano in continua inimi­cizia mortale, e l’uno viveva a dispetto dell’altro, e quando in un sangue e in un’anima ci sono due ne­mici mortali, la vita è un guaio. Certo, ciascuno ha il suo destino e nessuno ha la vita facile.
​


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (25 Novembre 2012)

Una volta il lupo andava via come il pane. Adesso il lupo el va nò!

(Francesco Salvi)


----------



## UltimoSangre (26 Novembre 2012)

*R: [Nocturna] (Si posta tra le 22:00 e le 06:00)*

du palle con tapatalk non riesco a leggere  il post di Geko... 
mi toccherà rubare cinque minuti domani al lavoro. 
Comunque, volendo essere meno filosofici. nel week end ho parecchio disordinato con il cibo, e ora ne sto pagando le conseguenze in termini di tempo trascorso in una camera della casa consona ad attività di un certo tipo. 

prosit


----------



## Simy (27 Novembre 2012)

uff.... non ho sonno


----------



## UltimoSangre (5 Dicembre 2012)

*R: [Nocturna] (Si posta tra le 22:00 e le 06:00)*

Nocturna. 

fa freddo  stasera. 
freddo ispira solitudine. 
mi sa che online non c'è nessuno.


----------



## Tebe (5 Dicembre 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Nocturna.
> 
> fa freddo  stasera.
> freddo ispira solitudine.
> mi sa che online non c'è nessuno.


stavo cercando un emoticon che sputava ma mi sono imbattuta in una foto dove c' era una che faceva un soffocottone da primato con scritto sotto
Io non la sputo. la bevo.


E dopo questa vado a dormire

:mrgreen:


----------



## UltimoSangre (5 Dicembre 2012)

*R: [Nocturna] (Si posta tra le 22:00 e le 06:00)*



Tebe ha detto:


> stavo cercando un emoticon che sputava ma mi sono imbattuta in una foto dove c' era una che faceva un soffocottone da primato con scritto sotto
> Io non la sputo. la bevo.
> 
> 
> ...


che bella immagine  

provo a dormire pure io che è meglio. 
Notte tebina


----------



## Tebe (5 Dicembre 2012)

e comunque si, fa un freddo becco.
Ho deciso che smetto di depilarmi fino alla primavera.
tanto non ho più l'amante quindi...:mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (5 Dicembre 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> che bella immagine
> 
> provo a dormire pure io che è meglio.
> Notte tebina



notte anche a te


----------



## UltimoSangre (5 Dicembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> notte anche a te


----------



## free (5 Dicembre 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


>



:inlove::inlove::inlove:


----------



## UltimoSangre (6 Dicembre 2012)

*R: [Nocturna] (Si posta tra le 22:00 e le 06:00)*



free ha detto:


> :inlove::inlove::inlove:


darling 
:inlove:


----------



## Tebe (6 Dicembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> :inlove::inlove::inlove:





UltimoSangre ha detto:


> darling
> :inlove:


----------



## UltimoSangre (6 Dicembre 2012)

*R: [Nocturna] (Si posta tra le 22:00 e le 06:00)*



Tebe ha detto:


>


in violini! 
non senti i violini? 



notte!


----------



## UltimoSangre (8 Dicembre 2012)

*R: [Nocturna] (Si posta tra le 22:00 e le 06:00)*

scimmia. 

ho la scimmia per la sigaretta elettronica. 

devo averla devo averla ora.


----------



## free (8 Dicembre 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> scimmia.
> 
> ho la scimmia per la sigaretta elettronica.
> 
> devo averla devo averla ora.


chissà come sei carino con la sigaretta elettronica!:inlove:


----------



## UltimoSangre (8 Dicembre 2012)

*R: [Nocturna] (Si posta tra le 22:00 e le 06:00)*



free ha detto:


> chissà come sei carino con la sigaretta elettronica!:inlove:


ah devo essere bellissimo  

:inlove:

ho appena finito di vedere the walking dead, adesso mi tocca bere una camomilla


----------



## Tebe (8 Dicembre 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> scimmia.
> 
> ho la scimmia per la sigaretta elettronica.
> 
> devo averla devo averla ora.


:festa:

non avrei mai creduto potesse funzionare.
Quando mattia me l'ha regalata a momenti gliela tiro nelle testa.
-ma come puoi pensare, creti che non sei altro, che io possa smettere!Ho fumato anche sotto i ferri! Ho fumato sciando, ho fumato ovunque e comunque! SONO UNA TABAGISTA ALL'ULTIMO STADIOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!"

Morale.
Qualche sigaretta me la fumo ancora, 5 in venti giorni?
Ecco...ma la cosa più incredibile che ormai il gusto della sigaretta mi fa schifo. Ma schifo. Pensa che non riesco nemmeno più a fumarle tutte.

E anche per AnnaBlume è uguale. Pure lei super tabagista come me.

Provaci, ne vale la pena davvero.


----------

